
Quizé – WordPress Plugin That Triples Your Ad Revenue - Quize
http://quizeplugin.com
======
Quize
Quizé WordPress plugin is a tool for creating engaging Trivia and Personality
quizzes for your website as a way of generating additional revenue through
increasing page views, paid ad impressions, driving traffic, increasing time
on site, and eliminating bounce rate.

